# Old fly tying hooks/material



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

For Christmas my grandpa found me a suitcase stuffed with fly tying hooks and materials. There Are dozens of boxes of mustad hooks that look to be a decade or two old but seem in new condition. Will these hooks fish? If not, it is not a total loss because there were a dozen Metz capes in all different colors, one has a price tag of $125!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

the hooks will be fine.....I was recently at a private owned tackle shop that I've dealt with for yr.'s. They have a adequate fly section .....They owner gave me a dozen or so boxes of Mustad Viking fly hooks in the cardboard boxes in sizes 18-12 ....I used to buy these hooks 30yrs ago....I have every intention of tying fly's on these hooks and catching fish...


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome. I now have literally 100 boxes of 50-100 mustad Viking hooks sizes 2-20. Probably will stick to my Allen hooks anyways but nice to know I will always have some backups


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

fishfray said:


> Awesome. I now have literally 100 boxes of 50-100 mustad Viking hooks sizes 2-20. Probably will stick to my Allen hooks anyways but nice to know I will always have some backups



you are a lucky man.....at today's prices that would be damn 100 boxes of 100 is 10,000 hooks.......divide that by 25 for a normal hook count is 400/25 packs ..multiply that by $5.00 on the low side is $ 2000.00 worth of hooks.......I personally wouldn't buy any hooks till those are gone......as long as there Sharpe.....it doesn't matter ....any hook by a name maker will do the job and fish just fine......I like Diariki hooks...but Mustand signature perform just as well ...mustad Viking where there every day fly hook used for ever by everyone...till the invented the word ...premium, signature, etc ....Diariki , tiemco, blah, blah it doesn't matter......my hook supply is large they all hook and catch fish......never broke one , have bent a few on fish ..but still landed them.......any good hook is a good hook. use'um ...save your cash for other tying needs , lines and gas ....tie lines my friend.....


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I bought some old hooks once for cheap... but I'm guessing they got moisture in them as the were very brittle and broke easily. I'd grab them on the shank and point side and pull a little... just to test them.

Sounds like you have a major score though! Gratz!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

You should be good to go on the hooks, as long as they were stored high n dry.......... Thats a lot of hooks, best get tying......... The materials on other hand may be dry out and brittle, at least if feathers n fur........ I try and keep my feathers and furs in bags so they hold their moisture and oils..... But either way, way to go grandpa on the hookup....


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

They are a little more bendy then I like but I will definately use them for panfish and trout flies


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Let's see some pics of the feathers!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I would trust the old quality hooks way before using allen products. Mustad makes good products. If the old hooks are rusty, it would be a toss-up.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am of the opinion that the hooks are the most important element of the entire design and never, under any circumstance settle for less than the best.


(sound elitist?  I'm serious though. High quality hooks are an investment.)


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fine, maybe I have a problem.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I am of the opinion that the hooks are the most important element of the entire design and never, under any circumstance settle for less than the best.
> 
> 
> (sound elitist?  I'm serious though. High quality hooks are an investment.)


I am with you on this one.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

My Allen hooks are sharper and way stronger than the old mustads. I actually like the Allen hooks better than brand new mustads, plus they are pretty affordable.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

here Is a picture of some of the hackle neck/capes. The other stuff is all sorted away but there was a lot of usable feathers and hair, including some golden pheasant parts that are really nice


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.

Those all look great, for everything from small insects to big baitfish.


----------

